# Do Not Hunt BC, Canada



## muskrat (Jan 5, 2015)

Why would I say this about my beautiful province in Canada?

Our current Liberal government has recently changed its policy in regards to wildlife allocations. These changes put a huge amount of our wildlife into the hands of the guiding industry at the behest of the GOABC (guide outfitters of BC) and have left resident hunters, like myself, with less opportunity. Basically, our government has privatized wildlife and sold it to the highest bidder with no regards to the average working class citizens who pay for conservation of animals and stewardship of the land through our taxes.

The norm in North America is for 5-10% of game to be allocated to the guiding industry. The changes we are facing would put 40% of sheep/grizzly/mnt goat in the north to guides, and up to 25% of other species. These changes are NOT a result of surplus wildlife, we are actually in a downswing in game numbers at the moment. How would you feel if this was happening in your state? What if our province is setting a precedent?

I am a working guy and come from pioneer stock in Northern BC. I fear for the hunting future for my children. I have joined up with this grass roots movement to protect our heritage from a greedy provincial government and a well funded lobby group, the GOABC.

If you are considering booking a hunt in Canada, please educate yourself. There are guides in BC that do not belong to GOABC and do not support these allocation changes. Also remember, there are sheep in Yukon, Alberta and the North West Territories.

Finally, the lawyers are following our efforts and I'm afraid they may engage us residents with litigious law suits. So hear is my disclaimer. All comments are opinion only and I make no claim to the accuracy or completeness of any facts or figures I have provided. As I said please educate yourself.

Thank You for your time

Muskrat


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

muskrat said:


> Why would I say this about my beautiful province in Canada?
> 
> Our current Liberal government has recently changed its policy in regards to wildlife allocations. These changes put a huge amount of our wildlife into the hands of the guiding industry at the behest of the GOABC (guide outfitters of BC) and have left resident hunters, like myself, with less opportunity. Basically, our government has privatized wildlife and sold it to the highest bidder with no regards to the average working class citizens who pay for conservation of animals and stewardship of the land through our taxes.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum!

I recommend moving to Wyoming, USA. There are no big game licenses allocated to outfitters and only 121 Liberals.

.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> I recommend moving to Wyoming, USA. There are no big game licenses allocated to outfitters and only 121 Liberals.
> 
> .


You're up to 121? Things are really getting out of hand up there!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

twinkielk15 said:


> You're up to 121? Things are really getting out of hand up there!


I know, isn't that near 40% of the population?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Ha. ha!

But coming to a state near you (Utah).

Keep on laughin' and votin' that R-ticket.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

If we aren't actively involved in state politics. this will happen to Utah


----------

